# Urlöschen vom MP270 etc.



## joker76 (24 Juni 2003)

Kann man die WinCE basierten Multipanels bzw. Touchpanel urlöschen, so daß das Projekt gelöscht wird ?

Aktuell will ich ein MP270 löschen  ....


----------



## jogi (24 Juni 2003)

*bei den Tastengeräten....*

Hi joker,

bei den MP's geht das folgendermaßen:

1. Netz aus
2. die Tasten <Pfeil unten> + <Pfeil rechts> + <ESC> gleichzeitig gedrückt halten
3. dann Netz einschalten

In der erscheinenden Dialogbox -> Flash löschen anwählen.

Danach ist das Teil komplett platt, das Besy muß neu aufgespielt werden.

Wie (und ob) es bei den Touchpanels geht weiß ich leider nicht

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

Bei den MP´s funktioniert das auch. Beim hochstarten erscheint die Auswahlbox "Transfer/Start/etc..." Hier muss dann glaube ich in die Ecken geklickt werden, genau weiß ich es leider auch noch nicht.

b72


----------



## wupper-sps (12 Juli 2003)

*Urlöschen von Panels mit WinCE BS*

Die wohl einfachste Art ein Simatic TP , MP oder OP Urzulöschen ist in dem man das Image (befindet sich auf jeder Protool CD) neu einspielt. Einfach Programm Starten , Gerät auswählen , Gerät booten und alles andere ist eine Sache von wenigen minuten


----------



## loop2003 (16 August 2003)

*jaanz einfach*

Hi,

das löschen funktioniert folgendermaßen.
beim bootloader fenster einfach auf alle vier INNEREN ecken klicken.
1. links oben
2. links unten
3. recht oben
4. rechts unten

bis denn


----------



## S7_Mich (9 November 2004)

Wir wollten das heute auch mal testen, aber wir wußten nicht genau, wo wir hinein klicken müssen.

Wir haben TP270. Wenn man Spannung anlegt, läuft ja unten ein Balken durch. Links oben steht Bootloader und das Datum des Bootloaders. Muß man hier schon klicken oder erst beim Fenster, das nach dem Booten kommt. Also die Buttons Transfer/Control Bar usw.

Wir haben es dann auch über ProTool gemacht, aber wenns anders auch noch geht ;-)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2004)

@S7_Mich

Willst du wirklich urlöschen (auch das BS), oder nur das Projekt runterschmeißen ?
Das Projekt liegt unter flash/simatic/pdata


----------



## S7_Mich (10 November 2004)

Hallo,

du wirst staunen, aber wir mußten sogar das Betriebssystem neu aufspielen. Wir hatten Probleme mit den Direkttasten. Die kamen einfach nicht mehr an. Haben im Projekt alles überprüft. Hatten keine Fehler feststellen. Mit einem anderen Touchpanel hatte es dann funktioniert. !! Mit dem gleichen Projekt !! Als wir das Betriebssystem über ProTool neu aufgespielt haben, und dann das Projekt wieder rein gespielt hatten liefs auch wieder. Irgendwas ist da schief gelaufen. Aber gleich 3 TPs waren betroffen. Alsó wäre es mal interessant, wo man im TP hindrücken muß, damit es gelöscht wird. Gibts diese Funktion tatsächlich?

Gruß
Michael


----------

